# Alternative Forms of Exercise



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I got myself an stationary bike 
I am also 5'6 and I weigh 190 lbs 
I would like to try to get down to 165 
My sisters and daughter and I all have 1 problem 
we have thunder thighs

am 5'6'' my daughter 5'8'' my younger sister 6'1'' and 
my youngest sister is 5' 4''


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm 5'6 190 as well =P I have a belly instead of thunder thighs! Wana trade =P


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

yea sure 
and it does not help that my daughter works at Starbucks either lol


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I had a free week at curves for women but the start up and monthly 
fee was not in our price range


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have found that I suck at traditional forms of exercise. I feel stupid doing those exercise videos (tried Tae Bo once in college with my roommates and sucked at it and I've tried some others, but never stuck with them because I get irritated and unmotivated if I can't do it exactly right/like the instructors). Stationary bikes are boring, as are treadmills. Sit ups, push ups and all those...yeah, could never do very many, even though I used to be able to pick up a 50# bag of dog food on either shoulder and carry it from outside the vet clinic I worked at into our feed room without really breaking a sweat. 

I have to be doing something outdoors and not really considered "exercise" in order to stick with it. So, I get out and hike. The great thing about hiking, is that no one cares what you look like or how much you weigh or anything like that. Heck, most of the time you're out there, you don't see anyone else anyway. And, depending on where you live, you can find some beautiful areas to hike in. 

My friend and I were out exploring one day in my (four-wheel-drive) truck and followed some signs to this place: The Upper Verde River. Beautiful setting, varied terrain (great for working different muscle groups), and not another soul in sight.









We did that hike and another one we found while trying to get to a different landmark we used to hike at in high school (called Saddlehorn...it's a small butte that looks like a saddlehorn...turns out it's private property now...epic fail) several times that summer and I lost a good 15lbs or so (lost fat, gained muscle, especially in my legs).


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

When I was younger and more fit I used to be able to lift 50lbs of alfalfa hay on to 
the trailer that was when I was a teen


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

It's not exactly WITHIN the privacy of your own home...but if you own your place or have amenable landlords, garden! You can always find something to do in a garden; even be it digging, tilling, laying down raised beds, etc., for a new one. With a few handheld tools, it's awesome! Plus, I'm pretty sure that lifting and messing with those big bags of gardening soil is good for your belly.  You could grow veggies. It's very rewarding! And a little bit addictive.

Other than that, do some renovating? Painting makes ya sore everywhere, so it's got to be good for something! Wash the outside of your house, clean and detail your car, bicycle...haha. There is almost always something to do inside, right?


----------



## SportHorseHeaven (Jan 11, 2012)

I have an xbox and use the kinect! Its great.... I love dancing but hate going to classes as everyone is usually already slim and fit! Lol I have lost so much weight it is unreal  still got loads to go but I feel better. Also got into walking..... Or basic house chores but done with energy! When I dust I stand on my tiptoes then come done and so on...feel the calves burn 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I use my stationary bike and I walk alot too


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you live in the country and it is all hills, I dont understand that statement in relationship to , "no where to run" Run up and down the hills. Or walk up em.
Calorie control is gonna be your first priority. Way easier to consume 100 calories than to burn them. DOnt eat much chips ? your gonna have to change them to dont eat any, also no high calorie drinks. Sodas will kill you. Really stay away from empty calories. Eat things that are real food that have some filling value for those calories. The more processed it is the worse. If you look at it and cant tell what it came from dont eat it. 
exersise is about finding something streneous that you like. If you hate it you wont do it or will find excuses. You hate running so the hills are an excuse not to do it. Dont worry about it I hate running too. Find soemthing you do like that has a cardio aspect. Bike ride, play tennis, volley ball, basket ball. Find a community team and join. Chop firewood. 
Always park in the farthest away parking spot, take the steps instead of elevator. Turn the computer off and go ride your horse. Get up and get active. Stop with the empty calories.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

SportHorseHeaven said:


> I have an xbox and use the kinect! Its great.... I love dancing but hate going to classes as everyone is usually already slim and fit! Lol I have lost so much weight it is unreal  still got loads to go but I feel better. Also got into walking..... Or basic house chores but done with energy! When I dust I stand on my tiptoes then come done and so on...feel the calves burn
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My 5yr old got given a kinect for christmas from her nana. I love it! At the moment we only have the adventures that come with it and haven't bought any other games yet but I plan to get some fighting ones. I used to do Tae Bo and lost 50kg doing it. Unfortunately they were videos and I can no longer use them. Kinect fight club is going to be my new Tae Bo! In the meantime I am sweating my **** off just getting through the adventure courses!

In my experience exercise has to be fun, if you don't enjoy it you won't persevere with it. If I were you I would sit down and think about what you enjoy. Some people like to dance, I personally like martial arts and boxing so any work out that incorporates fighting moves makes me feel very positive and empowered so I keep doing them. 

There are so many different types of workout instructional DVDs out there, Zumba is huge and very fun if you like dance type exercise, Billy Blanks still has Tae Bo workouts available if you like martial arts more or you can go with more traditional jazzercise (oh my god, forgive my regression to the '80' right there!) type work outs. What you have to do is decide what will have you enjoying moving your body.

One of the easiest exercises to do at home in front of the TV is build your self a step. Make sure it is a sturdy step and then in front of your favourite TV program, walk up and down that step. To make it a more full body work out get a couple of 2 Lt milk bottles, fill them with water and every time you step up lift those bottles to shoulder height. Its easy and won't cost you a lot of money, also do it during your TV time because your going to be in that space anyway right? You may as well be walking up and down a step as opposed to lying on a couch.


----------



## mlkuhn12 (Jan 7, 2012)

I agree with hiking, it's such a great way to get exercise and clear your head. Do you have a dog? When I go hiking or go for a walk with my dog he always wants to go further and encourages me to hike and walk longer. If you have a nice place to go, I always find roller blading a really fun exercise.

As far as inside your house, maybe you could try zumba it's really fun and if you go on youtube you can find plenty of videos that you could work out to. Or maybe try traditional exercise when you're favorite shows or movies are on and then concentrate on the tv instead of that exercise that always helps me. If you the time and the money, I really love doing workout classes at the gym I also find I get a much better workout there then on my own. Also the teachers are usually very good on giving advice on losing weight and giving you good exercises you can do on your own.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love hiking but the weather here has to warm up first


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hiking sounds like a really good idea, as does using an X-box or Wii. You work up a sweat playing games on the Wii, but it's fun, not like a tedious workout at a gym. I had a pilates video I really liked - it was a challenge and I always felt like I had accomplished something at the end.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> I love hiking but the weather here has to warm up first


Hike faster


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't because of my knees


----------

